# Michael Jordan to Become Part Owner of the Charlotte Bobcats



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Robert L. Johnson and Michael Jordan to Invest In Joint Business Opportunities


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The team's name will now be known as the Charlotte Tar Heels.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe they wil draft the next kwame brown now :wink:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Isnt Nelly part owner too? Whos next? I heard Terrell Owens might be interested


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Artestify! said:


> Robert L. Johnson and Michael Jordan to Invest In Joint Business Opportunities


*ICK. That's all, just ICK.*


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Maybe they wil draft the next kwame brown now


Some will say they already have with Okafor (not similar situation, but similar value in the end).



> Jordan will become the Managing Member of Basketball Operations for the Bobcats ownership group.
> 
> "I'm thrilled to have my friend, Michael Jordan, join me in my business and sports pursuits," said Robert L. Johnson, Chairman and CEO of The RLJ Companies and the Charlotte Bobcats. "I not only respect Michael for his basketball knowledge and expertise, but also for his business skills, particularly in branding and marketing. Michael will provide invaluable management input to a Bobcats team that is poised to deliver results for the 2006-2007 season and beyond."
> 
> "Our joint venture will allow Michael to invest in private equity, hedge funds, financial services, real estate, film production, and other business interests that my holding company, The RLJ Companies, is pursuing," continued Johnson.


Really looks like Johnson has given up and wants someone else to do all the work. 

Will have to get the link soon though, but another article states Jordan will have the power to veto and approve any move that Bickerstaff wants, not sure how confident I am in that. Eventhough I do see Jordan being quite effective as owner, I just wonder if he has learnt from his past mistakes as a GM.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> Some will say they already have with Okafor (not similar situation, but similar value in the end).


Bingo...only Kwame's problems could be solved by a change of scenery. Okafor's going to be hurt wherever and whenever he is.




> Really looks like Johnson has given up and wants someone else to do all the work.


So let that someone else be Coach Bickerstaff.



> ...Jordan will have the power to veto and approve any move that Bickerstaff wants, not sure how confident I am in that.


The mind boggles. Can you imagine a man whose decisions in DC and his interpersonal skills in Chicago led him to wreck one kid's mind and punch out his teammate/union rep, respectively, being the right guy to lead a young squad trying to get into the Playoffs? God, what a mess.




> Even though I do see Jordan being quite effective as owner, I just wonder if he has learnt from his past mistakes as a GM.


Michael Jordan has never felt the need to learn from his mistakes. Heck, he doesn't even seem to recognize that he's ever made any. Why would that change in Charlotte?

Laurie


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Why all the hate to Okafor??? He's already better than Kwame will ever be.... Michael Jordan also missed the majority of his sophmore NBA season and he turned out pretty decent. Okafor played in like 25 games last year and had a double-double in 15 of them. Okafor is going to be a stud in the league. He had a bad ankle it's not like he tore ligaments in his knee and will never be the same.... Give the guy a break. Geez.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

This signing of Jordan will help at the gate but not much anywhere else. 
He should have learned his lesson from what happened in DC.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> So let that someone else be Coach Bickerstaff.


Bickerstaff can't compare to the business side of things unfortunately.


> He should have learned his lesson from what happened in DC.


Totally different scenario now.


> This signing of Jordan will help at the gate but not much anywhere else.


I don't see it boosting ticket sales at all, Jordan won't be on the floor. I see it improving the business side of things, softening the blows and maybe even dealing them as time goes on. Which I see happening sooner than expected, Bobcats will be able to spend money and put a winning product on the floor sooner. Money being the catalyst, which in theory was available before all of this, but who knows if it would be.


Anyone else have the feeling that Johnson has found his heir? I just find it strange that it's an investment in anything relating to Johnson, not just the Bobcats.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

cantgetright said:


> Why all the hate to Okafor???


I don't hate Okafor. I feel bad for him--but I feel worse for the team because, unlike you, I don't see him ever recovering enough from his injuries to fully contribute.

Laurie


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think this is a good thing because Bob Johnson seemed to sour on doing all of the work to make this a successful franchise. Before long, watch Magic Johnson own his stake in the Bobcats. 

Jordan should do well, simply because the pieces are place (next year full salary cap) and talented young players. Bobcats have a great future and hopefully, once Charlotte is no longer owned by Johnson, they can change the name. I really hate the name Bobcats. Did this dude have to have his name in it?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> I really hate the name Bobcats. Did this dude have to have his name in it?


I'm not positive, but I believe there was a contest, and the public chose it. Is that right, Charlotte locals?

I rather like "Bobcats." What would you change it to if you could?

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Charlotte Panthers, or Tigers, Jaguars, etc. A bobcat is not something that intimidates, as far as I know.


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

endora60 said:


> I don't hate Okafor. I feel bad for him--but I feel worse for the team because, unlike you, I don't see him ever recovering enough from his injuries to fully contribute.
> 
> Laurie



You do know that is was a badly sprianed ankle right? They didn't have to amputate it or anything. Coming back from a bad ankle is not a big deal- he has already started running and will be 100% before camp starts. Your post makes it sound like he had a Barbaro type injury, It's just not that big of a deal.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I'm not positive, but I believe there was a contest, and the public chose it. Is that right, Charlotte locals?


Im pretty sure there was a contest and Charlotte Flight won but Johnson decided to name the team the Bobcats


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Im pretty sure there was a contest and Charlotte Flight won but Johnson decided to name the team the Bobcats


Ah, okay. Thanks, nutmeged. I swear, you know all this stuff.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Seems Bernie's okay with this. MIchael Jordan bugs me--everything to do with him--but if Bernie Bickerstaff says this is all right, then it's all right.



> June 17
> "Bickerstaff learned hours before the public did Thursday that Jordan would invest in the Bobcats. Majority owner Bob Johnson gave Jordan authority over the team's basketball decisions. Jordan's awkward-sounding title -- managing member of basketball operations -- means he can veto anything Bickerstaff proposes to do."
> 
> --Charlotte Observer


Bickerstaff is comfortable with Jordan
Bobcats coach-GM used to getting owners' OK


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

The public named it Charlotte Flight, but Bob didn't care what the public thought. He felt that since he owned the team he should name it whatever he wanted to, even if the public hated it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

3 Pointer said:


> The public named it Charlotte Flight, but Bob didn't care what the public thought. He felt that since he owned the team he should name it whatever he wanted to, even if the public hated it.


So many people seem to hate names like "Flight," though. Sounds kinda WNBA-ish. 

Question: Are bobcats indigenous to the Charlotte area? I mean, once upon a time, were bobcats there naturally?

Laurie


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Michael Jordan has never felt the need to learn from his mistakes. Heck, he doesn't even seem to recognize that he's ever made any. Why would that change in Charlotte?
> 
> Laurie


Which is why I always thought his next job would be working for the Bush administration.


----------

